# Collector's Guide thread move request



## Echohawk (Oct 24, 2012)

Howdy,

I'm hoping that meta is the right place to make this request! I don't think I can move threads by myself, or I would 

As a result of various changes to the boards over the last while, most of my D&D Collector's Guide threads have ended up stranded over on:

Tabletop Gaming - EN World: RPG News & Reviews

but given that they are D&D Collector's Guides, I think they should probably fall under:

D&D and Pathfinder - EN World: RPG News & Reviews

Here's a list of where the Guides currently are (only the 4e one is in the right place):

1st Edition
2nd Edition
3rd Edition
4th Edition
Al-Qadim
Birthright
Blackmoor
Dark Sun
Dragonlance
Eberron
Forgotten Realms
Greyhawk
Kingdoms of Kalamar
Lankhmar
Miscellaneous
Mystara
Oriental Adventures
Planescape
Ravenloft
Spelljammer

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 25, 2012)

We can do that, yep. Give me a few days though - we're still repairing the thread move and mirroring system.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 25, 2012)

Morrus said:


> We can do that, yep. Give me a few days though - we're still repairing the thread move and mirroring system.



Thanks! No rush at all -- if would just be nice if they eventually end up in the right spot .


----------



## Morrus (Oct 31, 2012)

All moved!


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 31, 2012)

Morrus said:


> All moved!



Thanks Morrus -- much appreciated .


----------

